# The Wit and Wisdom of Tyrian Lannister



## SeverinR (Oct 16, 2013)

Saw RR Martin had a new book out.
My reaction was How did he find time to write another book.

Then I saw the title. That might be a best seller right off the bat.
The imp rules!

192 pages of the Half man's philosophy.

Release date Oct 29, 2013.

The Wit & Wisdom of Tyrion Lannister: George R.R. Martin: 9780345539120: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 21, 2013)

No comments? I thought it would have stimulated some conversatiion.


----------



## teacup (Oct 21, 2013)

(I was going to post but I didn't have much else to say other than "awesome.")


But still, awesome!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a big GRRM fan but this seems pricy for a non-story.

I don't see me buying this.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 22, 2013)

Its not cheap even for Kindle. So I agree.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2013)

Seems a bit unnecessary when you can easily get a quick dose of Tyrion wit on the internet, on youtube, or just perusing the books. Also, I don't really like the illustrations. They seem a bit...childish.


----------



## Throughthehalls (Oct 22, 2013)

What Eagle said, it just seems a little pointless if it's just Tyrion quotes.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't have the money for it, so I won't buy it.
Having the words and hearing the words are two different things.

Maybe a video of Peter Dinklage sitting on set reciting all the significant quotes, not just the ones from the tv show, but just to have them all retyped for such a price, probably isn't worth it.


----------

